# Inventive grinder



## TB_London (Feb 4, 2012)

A double grinder set up isn't that new but i hadn't seen the use of a cross vice to mount the motor on for adjusting belt tension and tracking. Though it was quite a cool idea

[video=youtube;0GVB0qkRF1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GVB0qkRF1c&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2012)

That sure is a cool idea for hollow grinding.


----------



## mainaman (Feb 4, 2012)

Charlie makes amazing custom razors.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 4, 2012)

There was also another one that was designed to do double hollows, asymmetric, double flats, double full flats, etc. Super customizable.

Sure would make things very speedy. I recall it was like $4000 or so.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 5, 2012)

I am bookmarking it.


----------



## TB_London (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't quite tell from the vid but I'm guessing one motor is running in reverse so they are both turning downwards to stop it snatching the blade


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 5, 2012)

I think both motors run in downward direction, though one runs clock, and the other counter-clock-wise. The blade is not pulled in because the geometry won't allow it - you still have a thick spine and he removes metal in light passes.

I think adding VDF with a reverse option would be in improvement, as one can also control grinding speed and heat buildup. 

M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 5, 2012)

After watching it again, it does look both run in the same direction. Disregard my last post.


----------



## zitangy (Feb 5, 2012)

TB_London said:


> Can't quite tell from the vid but I'm guessing one motor is running in reverse so they are both turning downwards to stop it snatching the blade



my guess wld be..

the same .. so that the grind would be in the same direction. ( from top to bottom ( of blade)direction or bottom to top direction))

1. can never touch each other.. at best.. almost touching..

2. If blade is against the direction of belt, it will be more aggressive it terms of cutting power..

rgds

d


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 6, 2012)

To me, the belt on the left appears to be running clockwise and the belt on the right counter clockwise.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 6, 2012)

You can tell they are both running downward(left is clockwise, right is counter), because of where the slack is when he applies pressure at 0:30.


----------

